# MTS or no MTS, that's that's question



## DKRST (Jan 11, 2011)

Any downside to introducing MTS to a planted tank? Will they uproot small plants such as microsword?
I received some nice Malaysian Trumpet snails from another forum member. I'm planning, eventually, to introduce them into my planted 55 gallon tank. I have an ecocomplete substrate, some large swords, and I like the idea of using them as "natural gravel aerators". I do have pond snails in the tank already, but the population stays quite low. Other tank residents are Angelfish and Pepper Corys.
The tank pH tends to stay around 6.8-7.0 but has very low buffering capacity (low alkalinity). The hardness is about the middle of the hardness scale (no good way to measure, based on water system data and test strip results). 
Should I try to make any adjustments to the tank chemistry prior to introducing them? I'd really prefer not to. Will they survive long-term under the current tank conditions?


----------



## ElectricBlueJackDempsey (Aug 4, 2010)

I know some may disagree but I have seen MTS in my tank cover my java moss and it slowly disappeared. But other then that, they didn't bother any of my other plants


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

To the initial question, I would always have Malaysian Livebearing Snails in my tanks, planted or not [don't have non-plant tanks, but if for some inexplicable reason I ever did...;-)].

The pond snails are also good, but only the MLB (MTS) burrow throughout the substrate. This is very important to keep it loose so the water flow can be natural and the bacteria can do their job because of it.

Another plus for Malaysian snails is they do not care about water parameters. My tanks have zero hardness, and some a pH of 5, other around 6. These snails thrive.

As for the Java Moss, that is odd; I have hundreds, and I mean hundreds of these snails in each tank, and my JM on all the wood igrows like a weed. I would suspect another problem and the snails were just there eating the decaying plant bits which they do quite well.

Byron.


----------



## DKRST (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm quarantining the snails for a month, just in case (and I need to clear out some anti-parasite medication from my 55). Any recommended quarantine period or prophylactic treatment for snails before putting them into my main tank? Still finishing up a nasty Camallanus nematode infestation - I do NOT want to repeat that or any other parasitic problem.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

DKRST said:


> I'm quarantining the snails for a month, just in case (and I need to clear out some anti-parasite medication from my 55). Any recommended quarantine period or prophylactic treatment for snails before putting them into my main tank? Still finishing up a nasty Camallanus nematode infestation - I do NOT want to repeat that or any other parasitic problem.


Ha! I can guarantee you that my snails are healthy and problem free. They were kept in my RCS tank, no fish in the tank. Inverts don't pass to fish illness/disease to fish, and vice versa. 
I find MTS to be tough and able to survive any conditions, be it water parameters or water temp. In the RCS with the MTS is a very fine play sand substrate, it's well planted and I've never seen any of my plants uprooted. I have some very fine stemmed plants in that tank along with lots of java moss for the RCS. The java moss grows and grows, it doesn't dwindle. Based on my experience MTS don't eat anything other than left over food and decaying plant matter.


----------



## DKRST (Jan 11, 2011)

Kym,
I didn't mean to imply _your _snails had any cooties! :lol:
The quarantine info was more of a poorly-worded general question of "how long should inverts be quarantined" to make sure no disease is transferred. I have no doubt that your snails are healthy! I'm just waiting to finish the 3-week repeat parasite treatments before adding them.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

DKRST said:


> Kym,
> I didn't mean to imply _your _snails had any cooties! :lol:
> The quarantine info was more of a poorly-worded general question of "how long should inverts be quarantined" to make sure no disease is transferred. I have no doubt that your snails are healthy! I'm just waiting to finish the 3-week repeat parasite treatments before adding them.


LOL, I know you didn't mean it. Besides, if they had any cooties they'd be good cooties. :lol:


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

Actually my MTS push up all my new plants, especially my microsword plants that do not have well developed roots. I have to keep replanting them :-/ however, the benefits outweigh the cons so I like my snails and would recommend them to anyone.


----------



## DKRST (Jan 11, 2011)

SinCrisis said:


> Actually my MTS push up all my new plants, especially my microsword plants that do not have well developed roots. I have to keep replanting them :-/ however, the benefits outweigh the cons so I like my snails and would recommend them to anyone.


Thanks! My microswords grow so slowly anyway, they are not my favorite plant. Even my corys occasionally uproot them.


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

I agree, They won't uproot rooted plants..

Of course, if your 'rooted' plants haven't rooted, then they will be up'rooted' by the snails.
That was a lot of rooted...


----------

